# Gopro at Lake Louise



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

I wanted to post a video I made at Lake Louise on Friday, I'm using a Gopro Hero 2, 60fps in 720p. You can get some really nice looking slow motion footage with this thing!

The pole is a ski pole with a handlebar mount.







Sorry to people in Germany.. UMG doesn't like free advertising for their musicians.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like fun. How did the skier fare after you stole one of his sticks?


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

I still don't think they've found the body :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

That's that far bowl off the platter, right? Never been all the way back there, we usually drop into the steep shit about 100' along the path. Looks like a fun little run with some rocks and shit to jump off! :yahoo:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I swear i saw you eat shit at sunshine once this year. Cant remember when but i can remember the jacket pants combo.
haha, nice vid.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

do you know what guys, I have found a stick too right on hunter mountain i was always lazy to get down there to get it, but after seeing this video, I am gonna go after I get off from the chair lift, I see it last time I was there, hope still here


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Can we get someone to decipher that post by vkny? Wtf is he gonna do? 

Ifnyou are talking about a ski pole just go into a rental shop and ask for one, aluminum. They will usually have broken ones to give you.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Argo said:


> Can we get someone to decipher that post by vkny? Wtf is he gonna do?
> 
> Ifnyou are talking about a ski pole just go into a rental shop and ask for one, aluminum. They will usually have broken ones to give you.


yea I am reading my own message and like huh? lol 

you know how you look around when you're on the lift, I spotted 2 poles sitting somewhere and thought about getting them but never did, but this weekend I think I will


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That's that far bowl off the platter, right? Never been all the way back there, we usually drop into the steep shit about 100' along the path. Looks like a fun little run with some rocks and shit to jump off! :yahoo:


Actually that's usually what I do too, I had totally overlooked that section with rocks until last weekend. There's some good rocks hiding to the left and right of the gondola on the front side too..


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I swear i saw you eat shit at sunshine once this year. Cant remember when but i can remember the jacket pants combo.
> haha, nice vid.


Although I frequently eat shit, I haven't been to sunshine since I got that jacket. I've also got a blue textured volcom jacket I used to wear, and will wear if it's really cold.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a cool vid. Nice work! Looks like a R.E.D. Mutiny helmet? Which goggles? I've been eyeing up some EG2's but didn't know how they'd fit with my Mutiny.


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

sj250 said:


> That's a cool vid. Nice work! Looks like a R.E.D. Mutiny helmet? Which goggles? I've been eyeing up some EG2's but didn't know how they'd fit with my Mutiny.


Thanks! The helmet's Mutiny and the goggles are EG2.5's which are a little smaller. I like the look a lot. I got the blue chrome lens because it's better in flat light, I also got a yellow lens.. I'm a big fan of visibility!


----------

